# Chromium 11.0.696.57: good news, bad news (for me at least)



## ctaranotte (May 2, 2011)

I just upgraded to Chromium 11.0.696.57 on a Lenovo T400 with FreeBSD 8.2.

The good news is Chromium is finally launching, congrats and many thanks to the maintainer(s).

The bad news is as follows:


```
[21599:184054048:560468431:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for /home/chris/.config/chromium/Default/User
 StyleSheets/Custom.css
[21599:184054048:561563270:ERROR:native_library_linux.cc(32)] dlopen failed when trying to open
 /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so: Shared object "ld-linux.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"
[21599:184053760:561731031:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 781, error_code 10 (BadAccess (attempt to access private resource
 denied)), request_code 140, minor_code 1 (X_ShmAttach)
[21599:184053760:561731638:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 782, error_code 147 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)),
 request_code 140, minor_code 3 (X_ShmPutImage)
[21599:184053760:562077220:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 956, error_code 147 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)),
 request_code 140, minor_code 3 (X_ShmPutImage)
../..
```

My question is am I alone?


----------



## graudeejs (May 2, 2011)

```
[5686:70358336:58999353335:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for
 /home/killasmurf86/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/Custom.css
```


----------



## ctaranotte (May 2, 2011)

Killasmurf86: I have an X error (shared memory). Chromium is launching and connecting to the internet but I am getting distorted images, are you?


----------



## graudeejs (May 2, 2011)

Nope, It works fine for me


----------



## thuglife (May 2, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> [5686:70358336:58999353335:ERROR:user_style_sheet_watcher.cc(152)] Failed to setup watch for
> /home/killasmurf86/.config/chromium/Default/User StyleSheets/Custom.css
> ```



This is considered normal for our port, nothing to worry about.



			
				ctaranotte said:
			
		

> dlopen failed when trying to open
> /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so: Shared object "ld-linux.so.2" not found, required by "libflashplayer.so"



Something must be wrong with your linux compat setup, is linux.ko loaded? Try to temporary remove libflashplayer.


----------



## ctaranotte (May 2, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> This is considered normal for our port, nothing to worry about.



Ok.



			
				thuglife said:
			
		

> Something must be wrong with your linux compat setup, is linux.ko loaded? Try to temporary remove libflashplayer.



Here is my *kldstat* output:


```
MyBox# kldstat 
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   19 0xc0400000 a5c06c   kernel
 2    1 0xc8891000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 3    1 0xc8899000 26000    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc9261000 9000     i915.ko
 5    1 0xc926b000 14000    drm.ko
```

My Firefox4 and Opera flash plugins are working:


```
MyBox# pkg_info | grep linux
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0 Accessibility Toolkit, Linux/i386 binary (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_1 Vector graphics library Cairo (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1 The command line tool for transferring files with URL synta
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1 RFC 2222 SASL (Simple Authentication and Security Layer) (L
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1 Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library (Linux 
[color="Red"]linux-f10-flashplugin-10.2r159.1 Adobe Flash Player NPAPI Plugin[/color]
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0 An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows (Linux Fe
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_3 GTK+ library, version 2.X (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-jpeg-6b   RPM of the JPEG lib (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18 The library implementing the SSH2 protocol (Linux Fedora 10
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6 Netscape Portable Runtime (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1 Network Security Services (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1 Lightweight Directory Access Protocol libraries (Linux Fedo
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g The OpenSSL toolkit (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-pango-1.28.3 The pango library (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_1 RPM of the PNG lib (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1 The library that implements an embeddable SQL database engi
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 The TIFF library, Linux/i386 binary (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1 Xorg libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_2 Linux RealPlayer 10 from RealNetworks
linux_base-f10-10_4 Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (L
linuxdoc-1.1_1      The Linuxdoc SGML DTD
[color="Red"]opera-linuxplugins-11.10 Linux plugin support for the native Opera browser[/color]
```

Any ideas?


----------



## thuglife (May 2, 2011)

Do you have /usr/compat/linux/lib/ld-linux.so.2?

Try to reinstall linux_base
`# portmaster -D linux_base-f10`


----------



## ctaranotte (May 2, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Do you have /usr/compat/linux/lib/ld-linux.so.2?



Yes. Actually it is a symlink to ld-2.9.so in the same directory.



			
				thuglife said:
			
		

> Try to reinstall linux_base
> `# portmaster -D linux_base-f10`



I did but still no successs.


----------



## hainan (May 4, 2011)

I have some bad news. After update chromium to the latest version no keyboard, no mouse, no Ctrl+Alt+Del, whole system freeze. When I open chromium system freezes in 1-2 minutes. Do you have faced this situation?

System info

FreeBSD 8.2 P1 64bit

chromium-11.0.696.57_1 (Latest installed from ports)

Very annoying situation. I'm afraid of losing file system. I will try reinstalling.

Sorry about my English.

Best Regards

Hasan


----------



## ctaranotte (May 4, 2011)

hainan said:
			
		

> I have some bad news. After update chromium to the latest version no keyboard, no mouse, no Ctrl+Alt+Del, whole system freeze. When I open chromium system freezes in 1-2 minutes. Do you have faced this situation?



No, my system has not frozen yet.


----------

